# Anyone know a way to edit .sys files?



## scope54 (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone know a way to edit .sys files?
If there is a program or anything...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 2, 2005)

You can use notepad to edit some of them, like config.sys, but I think a large majority are encrypted in some way.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> but I think a large majority are encrypted in some way.




 well if u knew what way that would totally defeat the concept of encryption eh?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 2, 2005)

> well if u knew what way that would totally defeat the concept of encryption eh?



Ok.  So I guess that was a little redundant on my part.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2005)

there isn't really "encryption" .. it's just that it's machine code .. depending on what you are trying to you a hex editor or disassembler should suit your needs.

what are you trying to do?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ah. Cool.  I didn't think of using a Hex editor.


----------



## scope54 (Nov 3, 2005)

i want to edit the ati2mtag.sys

i usd a hex editor, but i dont know how to look for things.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you don't know how to read Hex then you will probably have a hard time.


----------

